# Case 8465A ?



## JB1023 (Feb 22, 2011)

We just bought a new to us case 8465A baler. It worked but needed a little work - had to replace a couple of bearings and a roller chain. So we got that fixed up and hooked up the baler and monitor to the tractor. Read the operators manual to figure out the monitor (first baler with one) and then began to run the baler. This baler has the monitor with the LCD read out and push button, I know some or most had the lights and toggle switch monitor. We did a few test runs with auto cyle and all appears to be working properly. So the next week we cut down a few acres to try it out. It baled the first 2 bales like it says it should with the auto cyle functioning properly, all the rest of the bales had be done in manual mode which worked ok. The problem was with the twine arm, some times not going all the way out but mostly not cominig all the way in to home. So we grease the heck out of it thinking this may help. Did some more dry runs in auto cyle and things worked ok again. The next patch of hay we tried to bale we experienced the same thing but on the first bale, twine arm not coming back to home. Tried manual mode and it did not help or correct the problem. Hooked back up to old baler to finish. We are hoping somebody could help us troubleshoot this problem. Could the monitor be bad, twine arm solenoid be getting weak etc. Any help would be grately appreciated, thanks in advance.

Jason


----------



## nehayman (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a Hesston 560 which is pretty much the same baler just older. On the left hand side of the bailer there is an adjustment bolt to adjust the twine arm. My twine arm gears are pretty worn and there is a lot of slop. I had to adjust my as far as I could to make it go as far to the home position as possible. I still had to add a spacer so the knife would cut the twine. Try cycling it in auto mode and when it fails go back and carefully pull the twine arm towards the front of the baler and if that makes it cycle then you know what the problem is. These are good balers and make a good right baler just all the sensors can be finicky.


----------



## JB1023 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks nehayman,

will not be able to work on it till the weekend but we will try that and see if it corrects the problem.


----------

